# Dee may be pregnant.



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

She just turned 10 months old on Christmas eve, she is supposedly bred around mid November. She went into heat & one buck broke in, (he's an ugly nasty old buck we took for a friend) - hoping that my Boer would beat the old goat to "catching" her - we have no idea if she allowed him to mount - she didn't go into heat this month. But last month was her first time, so she could just be irregular? I have no idea. She looks bulky, but that might be her breeding/hay belly.

The buck who i intentionally bred her to compliments her fairly well. He's got FANTASTIC lines, but only 99% pigment, and 1+1+ teated (she's 2+2+). My buck Riot's sire is ennobled, GS ennobled, lost of ennoblements on his father's side, and 2 3 in his dam's immediate pedigree.

Anyways, Dee:









^Right side.









^Left side.

She doesn't know how to lead/stand so it was hard to get her square.

On another note, my wonderful boyfriend used to live next to the people who bred my cute little Dee, and he's decided he's going to get me another doe from them. ;D he's letting me pick from their next kidding, we're going out to pick & put a deposit down (I think) then going back down when the kid is 12 weeks to take her home. 
The doe who I think I'll buy a kid from is this girl:









She's 75% % always throws color, last time she threw a black headed doeling & a dark red buckling.

The sire is also Dee's dad. He's a mostly red paint with south African lines. Here he is:









I'm friend with the girl who breeds these guys. Their website:
http://www.dixielandacres.com/4101.html

I'm REALLY hoping for a black headed doe, otherwise, they'll give me a solid red for $150, as an 88% with those nice lines.  & fantastic conformation. I'm extremely impressed with Dee.

By the way, this kid is my birthday present. 

I'll stop now. i have so much to say, I just don't know where to put it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There is no way to tell if your doe is pregnant in those photos. At only one month bred, there will be very few changes that are noticable...especially for us since we don't know your doe to well.

If a buck was running with her though and she hasn't showed heat signs since, I would guess she is bred.

Congrats on being able to get a new doe! That looks like a very nice pair...that buck is huge!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I know, I just figured I'd share. If she is bred we PRAY that Riot caught her instead of the other buck. Since his sperm is healthier/faster - it'd possibly get to her if the other buck did breed her. My buck is pretty nice looking, here's a picture from October.










He'll be two years old in two months, & he's the light of my life; a complete saint.

Thank you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful goats! Good luck on the new baby when the time comes!  I LOVE the does with the black head, I've only seen a couple in person, and they were BEAUTIFUL.
I also LOVE the red boers! We have 2 red boer/nubian crosses and I love their color. They are both bred to a buck who is white with a dark head, so it'll be fun to see what they have!

Your boy is very pretty! And he sounds like a sweetie! Our buck is upset that he is in his own pen now, but baby talk goes a long way with him! He wasn't handled much at all until we got him this summer <he's almost 3>, and he's come a LONG WAY with trusting people, he's a sweetie when you get him out of his 'shell.'


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

That's great!  awesome to hear about you having colored does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Riot_My_Love said:


> That's great!  awesome to hear about you having colored does.


Thanks!

I'd sure love to breed one of my does to that red buck, he is beautiful! I have a doe who gave us a nice buckling in July <our first born>, and I'd LOVE to breed her to a buck like that. You have to be very excited


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I try to buy the best goats possible. ;]

Here's my buck's sire, who's ennobled.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice looking goaties! 

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats... :thumb: 

when it gets to 2 to 3 months ..after exposure to the buck......get a pic of her pooch.... vulva and bum area...tail up... as close as you can... without blurring.....we may be able to tell you... if she is or isn't.... :wink:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you.  I'll be sure to get those pictures in a month or two.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NP... :thumb: :wink:


----------

